
Ask HN: No longer allowed to comment on your own submission? - burlesona
My previous understanding was that, after submitting a URL, it was polite to post a comment saying basically what you thought was interesting &#x2F; worth reading about the article.<p>It looks like HN has changed this so that you cannot comment on an article after you submit it.<p>Sorry if this was already announced, I did try to search for an announcement and didn’t see one. If it wasn’t announced, I’m just curious what the motivation was for this change. Does anyone know?
======
detaro
You can comment on your own submissions, but it seems your submission ~5
minutes before this one got automatically killed, likely because the domain of
the link you submitted is blacklisted. (You can ask the mods for more details
at hn@ycombinator.com

------
burlesona
Although, ironically, I can comment on this AskHN... but not the URL I
submitted recently.

Is the idea just that you should no longer be able to post a URL with an
introductory comment?

